# Modificar frecuencia de radio control



## leinadveliz (Dic 29, 2009)

Un saludo  de ante mano .El caso es q*ue* mi hijo perdio el redio control de su coche de 24Mhz y decidimos emprender un trabajo de investigacion juntos y hacer funcionar el coche con otro radio control q*ue* tambien es de 24Mhz  ahi el problema yo no se de electronica pero no me gustaria defraudar a mi hijo a si lo unico q*ue* se me ocurrio es pedir ayuda a este foro esperando su colaboracion me despido . El coche tiene las funciones de isq/der    atr/ade


----------



## saiwor (Dic 29, 2009)

emplea el buscador del foro y google,,, 
talves otro radio control de 27mhz lo podes calibrar la bobina de ferrita aver si da, si esque tienes suerte.


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 29, 2009)

Con suerte con algun otro control de 2Mhz podras hacerlo funcionar.

Si decides modificar un control va a ser dificil, ya que la amplitud o frecuencia a modular varia de una marca a otra, incluso entre diferentes modelos de coches del mismo fabricante.


----------



## leinadveliz (Dic 30, 2009)

Agradeser por su interes en ayudar.Qué otra solución me recomiendan


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 30, 2009)

prueba el RC que tienes. Si no funciona, compra un radiocontrol similar al que se perdio... Salu2


----------



## electrodan (Dic 30, 2009)

Publicá fotos. Con mover algunas cosas y suerte puede llegar a funcionar.


----------



## leinadveliz (Dic 30, 2009)

Si en cuanto tome las fotos lo hare .


----------



## leinadveliz (Ene 8, 2010)

Vi que el datasheet es el receptor de los radiocontroles , el que tiene el coche es el datasheet # PT8A978BP que seria el receptor . Mi pregunta seria si puedo cambiar esta pieza por otra que tengo que el datasheet # RX2B o EL # SM6135W que pertenecen a otros coches que llevan radiocontrol

Les envio las fotos http://www.flickr.com/photos/43334755@N08/?saved=1


----------



## electrodan (Ene 8, 2010)

No entendí lo que dices del datasheet. Datasheet = hoja de datos.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 8, 2010)

Yo tengo un par de  juguetes de esos, de diferente marca y los he abierto, totalmente diferentes en cuanto a la electronica, uno con componentes smd y el otro los componentes soldados como la bieja escuela, ademas los integrados son tambien diferentes, estan a 27 Mhz los dos, lo curioso es que los dos controles funcionan con los dos carros, me gustaria tambien saber como modificarlos para que no funcionen con sus controles respectivos y nada mas, en cuanto tenga tiempo hare exprimentos haver que resultados tengo.

gracias de antemano

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 8, 2010)

Ademas de la portadora de 24 o 27 mhz tienes que ver la codificacion que tenia el control que andaba. Si bien no es algo complicado, sin conocimientos, todo es complicado. Me sumo a la opinion del otro colega, compra otro par de RC


----------



## lapulga5 (May 19, 2012)

Saludos!
Estuve mirando temas similares del foro pero ninguno me ha brindado la información que requiero y como no tienen actividad me pareció mejor iniciar un nuevo tema, ya que mi duda es muy puntual, más que nada es una consulta.
Resulta que he comprado dos autos a radio-control para poder hacer carreras de uno contra el otro, pero el problema es que todos vienen con la misma banda, que es 27 MHz (que es una normalización bastante comercial ya que muchos autos de distintas marcas venían también con 27 MHz de frecuencia). Entonces pensé que debía haber alguna manera de modificar el emisor y el receptor de un auto a una frecuencia diferente. Entonces procedí a desarmar tanto el control remoto como el auto para observar que clase de circuito tenían.
El emisor utiliza un integrado "TX-2B UC0J01"  y el receptor utiliza un integrado "RX-2B UC0J02". Estuve mirando los datasheets y aparentemente son integrados especificamente diseñados para radiocontrol. En el emisor (supuestamente entre los pines 11 y 12 del integrado va conectado un cristal, que en mi caso dice "F 27.145M" que supongo que debe referirse a 27.145.000 Hz.
Estimo que cambiar este cristal por otro de frecuencia distinta pero similar es la única modificación necesaria para cambiar la frecuencia del circuito. Estoy en lo correcto? Qué valores comerciales cercanos vienen para esta clase de cristales? 
El cristal es como el de esta imagen http://www.bricogeek.com/shop/221-630-large/cristal-de-cuarzo-16mhz.jpg, de esos chatos, pero por supuesto dice 27.145M como puse más arriba.
Debo variar mucho la frecuencia para que dejen de interferirse los autos o con cualquier variación va a funcionar?

Luego en la placa del circuito receptor (que no tiene cristal) cerca de donde está soldado el cable de al antena hay una pequeña bobina de ferrite con nucleo roscado y una ranura para regular con un destornillador. Me funcionará sólo con cambiar el cristal y calibrar la bobina?

Muchas gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## chclau (May 19, 2012)

Yo busque datasheets de los integrados que mencionas y no encontre nada.

Con respecto a los canales, hay radio controles que funcionan con separacion de 10kHz y hay otros de 20kHz. Fijate la informacion en esta pagina

http://www.ukrcc.org/27mhz.html


----------



## miguelus (May 20, 2012)

Buenos días lapulga5.
Los equipos de Radio Control "Baratos" suelen trabajar en la banda de 27Mhz.
En tu caso trabaja en la frecuencia de 27.145Mhz.
Es posible cambiarlo de frecuencia pero, para que el cambio funcione, hay que tener en cuenta varias consideraciones.
Comentas que el TX tiene un Cuarzo con la frecuencia que mencionas, 27.145Mhz, mira en el circuito Receptor, si tiene Cuarzo de 26.690Mhz significa que el Receptor es del tipo Súper Heterodino y   la reforma será posible.
En el caso de que esto no fuera así, olvídate del asunto ya que, aunque cambiases la frecuencia del TX por otra en la banda de 27Mhz no te funcionaría.
Bueno, supongamos que el Receptor Súper Heterodino, tendrías que cambiar los dos Cuarzos, el del TX y el del RX,  por ejemplo si la nueva frecuencia de TX es 27.005 para el RX habría que elegir un Cuarzo de 26.550Mhz.
Este tipo de Receptor utilizan una Frecuencia Intermedia de 455Khz por lo que el oscilador tiene que estar 455Khz por debajo de la frecuencia de transmisión.
En el mercado, este tipo  de componentes el relativamente normal y no tiene por que ser difícil encontrarlos, y se suelen vender en parejas, además su precio es muy barato.
Pregunta en las casas dedicadas a Radio control.
La razón del porqué no funcionaría en otro tipo de  receptor  es que los Receptores que no son Súper Heterodinos suelen ser del tipo Regenerativos, este tipo de receptor es muy sencillo y barato de fabricar pero tienen el inconveniente de que son muy poco selectivos y reciben muchos canales simultáneamente.
La razón de poner un Cuarzo en el Tx es por imperativo legal ya que no se puede transmitir sin garantizar un mínimo de estabilidad y un oscilador “libre” no cumple con ese requisito.

Sal U2


----------



## lapulga5 (May 20, 2012)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!!!
Ahi mismo en el tema:


> Luego en la placa del circuito receptor (que no tiene cristal) cerca de donde está soldado el cable de al antena hay una pequeña bobina de ferrite con nucleo roscado y una ranura para regular con un destornillador. Me funcionará sólo con cambiar el cristal y calibrar la bobina?


aclaro que el circuito receptor no tiene cristal, y lo único que aparentemente puede usarse para sintonizarlo es una bobinita de ferrite variable.
En este caso funcionaría cambiar el cristal del transmisor por otro de frecuencia diferente y luego sintonizar el receptor con la bobina para ajustarlo a la nueva frecuencia o no es tan sencillo?

Aqui dejo el link donde encontré el datasheet de los integrados 
http://pro-radio.ru/user/uploads/126799.pdf

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2012)

Hola lapulga5,Si tendria que funcionar ,Trata de conseguir algun equipo de banda ciudadana cristalero,que ahi tenes cristales para hacer sopa jaja,y sino ,recorre las casas de componentes, en alguna vas a hallar alguno de una frecuencia cercana al que trae originalmente,si todo va bien lo unico que queda es ajustar la bobina en el receptor,pero dada la poca elaboracion del receptor estimo que el cristal del tx tendria que tener una fcia ,por lo menos 500Khz diferente de la original.Bueno proba y contanos como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (May 20, 2012)

Siento disentir de la afirmación de elgriego.
Con ese tipo de receptor nos tendríamos que alejar varios Mhz y más pensando que los dos TX van a estar juntos ya que se trata de competir uno contra el otro.
Busca Cristales de 29 o 30 Mhz muy utilizados por los Radioaficionados que utilizan la banda de 10 Metros.
Otra frecuencia de la que es fácil encontrar cuarzos es 24Mhz, pero alejándonos tan poco en frecuencia dudo mucho que se pueda hacer funcionar a los dos equipos simultáneamente, es el precio que hay que pagar por utilizar este tipo de Receptor ya que pueden llegar a tener varios Mhz de ancho de banda.
Pero... tendrás que revisar la legislación local acerca de transmitir fuera de la banda a signada
ya que podrías causar interferencias en otros servicios.

Sal U2


----------



## julio cesar pizango (Feb 6, 2013)

Buenas tardes tengo un problema con mi carro a control remoto , quisiera cambiarle la frecuencia que es de 27 MHz  a otra , quisiera tambien saber cual es el datasheet , gracias de antemano


----------



## miguelus (Feb 7, 2013)

julio cesar pizango dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes tengo un problema con mi carro a control remoto , quisiera cambiarle la frecuencia que es de 27 MHz  a otra , quisiera tambien saber cual es el datasheet , gracias de antemano



Buenos días.

Primero, intenta postear una fotos que estén mejor enfocadas.

Cuando haces referencia al "datasheet"    ¿A qué datasheet te refieres?

Cambiar de frecuencia tu carro a control remoto, depende de frecuencia a la quieras cambiar, si el equipo tiene Cristales de Cuarzo puedes cambiarlos por otros de distinta frecuencia pero dentro de la banda de 27Mz.
Si lo que pretendes es un cambio de banda la cosa se complica, ya que tendrías que cambiar  los Cuarzos y las bobinas. y esto no es una cosa sencilla 

Sal U2


----------



## medinajg (Dic 20, 2015)

Hola, poseo un carro a radio control con frecuencia de alcance de 27mhz. Lo cual no cubre mucha distancia, quiero darle mas alcance....la pregunta es. ¿ solo cambiando el cristal a 40 mhz puedo darle mas alcance? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2015)

medinajg dijo:


> Hola, poseo un carro a radio control con frecuencia de alcance de 27mhz. Lo cual no cubre mucha distancia, quiero darle mas alcance....la pregunta es. ¿ solo cambiando el cristal a 40 mhz puedo darle mas alcance? Gracias



El alcance no lo determina la frecuencia, sino la potencia irradiada.

Y con solo cambiar el cristal no llevas el controla a 40MHz, hay que corregir también otras cosas.


----------



## medinajg (Dic 20, 2015)

como cuales.gracias por responder


----------



## elgriego (Dic 20, 2015)

Hola, Y tambien la sensibilidad del receptor y su selectividad.


Saludos.


----------

